# What do you associate with New York?



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Everything said with New jeresy  and the Yankees.


----------



## El Padrino (May 11, 2006)

mmmm `skyscraper??, spiderman, yellow taxi`s, Nasdak, dow jones.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I LOVE NY! 

Art deco
King Kong
PIZZA, Corndogs, Donuts and every delicious American junk food imaginable
The Subway System
Broadway Musicals
Times Square
Cosmopolitanism in its finest form
The GREATEST city in the world! IMHO...


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

What do I assosiate with Ny..? My Destiny?


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

No, to be honest, 

*ESB, Statue of Liberty, Chrysler Building, 
*5th Ave. 
*Central Park/Bryant Park 
*Pizza
*Times Square
*The People, the diversity of people. 

I could go on for a long time so, I think Ny is the city to be.


----------



## El Padrino (May 11, 2006)

Wath is the best place of new york???


----------



## Davison (Mar 3, 2006)

jazz, jazz & jazz, I love it


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

- capital of the world
- dynamic atmosphere
- cultural diversity
- great spirit


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Er, Statue of Liberty, Big Apple, umm what else?


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

Well, I don't know where to start!, the diversity of places, people and cultures a little world inside a little island, like Madonna says, "I love New York".


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

-Great nightlife
-E. S. B
-S. of Liberty
-Ellis island
-5 boroughs

I Love NY!


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

New York is just too famous that one of our Local TV Networks has shot their TV series entirely in New York. The show is called "I Luv NY"... And it's funny that the rival network will pit against it a show of the same nature, it will be shot international, in Australia, Malaysia and Spain.


----------

